# Life span question



## AmandaLynn (Mar 7, 2010)

How long do Giant asian females typically live as adults?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 7, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> How long do Giant asian females typically live as adults?


I'm not sure that there is a "typical time" for these guys. I remember that around last June (is that about right, Katt?), I had two females that promptly died as soon as they were ready to mate,. The third killed my males, one after another in the defense of her virginity and lived on in solitary, mean spirited splendor until the second week of February. I had gone away for a week and left her several roaches to keep her company. In my absence, she must have gobbled them down, laid her only infertile ooth and, her life's ambition accomplished, kicked the bucket.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope forever... but that's impossible, so I'm betting on about a year on average.

How about males? I hope a year for them too.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never really kept track of average lifespan lengths of different species. Maybe those who have, and have a better memory than me




, will chime in.


----------



## hierodula (Mar 8, 2010)

I think about 6-8 months


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, thanks! So if all goes well they can live _up to_ about 8 months as adults. What about males, do they live that long as well?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 8, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> OK, thanks! So if all goes well they can live _up to_ about 8 months as adults. What about males, do they live that long as well?


No!


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> OK, thanks! So if all goes well they can live _up to_ about 8 months as adults. What about males, do they live that long as well?


You MIGHT get a year as the total life span. Probably take at least three months to reach adult. However, many factors are involved. Males will not live as long typically.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Mar 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> You MIGHT get a year as the total life span. Probably take at least three months to reach adult. However, many factors are involved. Males will not live as long typically.


I've had four of my Giant Asians since November 3rd. Back then they were L2, they are now all L8 and it has been four whole months (November, December, January and February) of pure mantis joy! ^_^


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 8, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> No!


No? Phil are you trying to confuse me? Hierodula says 6-8 months and Rick says _maybe_ a year overall from the time they hatch. Do you disagree? Please elaborate.


----------



## batsofchaos (Mar 8, 2010)

Not to put words in Phil's mouth, but I think he was saying that males are not expected to live that long, which Rick stated as well. Males of any mantid species are almost exclusively shorter-lived than their female counterparts.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 8, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> No? Phil are you trying to confuse me? Hierodula says 6-8 months and Rick says _maybe_ a year overall from the time they hatch. Do you disagree? Please elaborate.


Sorry AmandaLynn. See what happens when I try to be terse? I should have highlighted the last part of your question. Males do not live as long as females. The reason for this appears to be that after he has fertilized a female, or the last of several, the male has completed his function, whereas the female has to lay her eggs before she shuffles off this mortal coil.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 8, 2010)

I see.  Thanks for answering my question everybody!


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Mar 8, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sorry AmandaLynn. See what happens when I try to be terse? I should have highlighted the last part of your question. Males do not live as long as females. The reason for this appears to be that after he has fertilized a female, or the last of several, the male has completed his function, whereas the female has to lay her eggs before she shuffles off this mortal coil.


What if the male never mates? Would that extend his life span? Or won't it affect it?


----------



## batsofchaos (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know if any studies have been done regarding life-span vs. mating in mantids, so it's probably impossible to give a definitive answer on that. You'd be hard pressed to get even an educated guess.


----------



## Schloaty (Mar 18, 2010)

> What if the male never mates? Would that extend his life span? Or won't it affect it?


Maybe.... But WHY would you do that to him? Are you so cruel? Shame on you!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 18, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> What if the male never mates? Would that extend his life span? Or won't it affect it?


On average, a male who never mates is likely to live longer than one who does!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2010)

ha! u mean one that never marries Phil!


----------

